# DSLR shots of my 240g planted discus tank



## rosssavo (Oct 25, 2015)

Beautiful pictures and tank!  I have a Canon G10 I'd like to use (not an SLR but a good camera!) for forum photos but thought the resizing would be a pain... Was there any issues for you? Pics look nice and sharp


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Nice tank!

Try increasing the shutter speed a bit (might as well use image stabilization if you have that feature), increase aperture a bit too (little dark), focus a little better and try to keep ISO as low as possible. Just got to find the right balance essentially. Not bad for your first time.


----------

